# Physik in Spielen - Eure Favoriten



## PCGH_Andreas (19. April 2010)

PC Games Hardware such Spiele, die euch bezüglich ihrer Physik besonders im Gedächtnis geblieben sind. Ob Havok, Physx oder Eigenentwicklung ist gleich, jedoch nach Möglichkeit keine Script-basierten Physik-Effekte, wie sie Beispielweise in Call of Duty 2 vorkommen.

Wer sein bestes Physik-Erlebnis in einem Spiel mit einem Screenshot dokumentieren will, kann dies gerne tun.


----------



## Eiche (19. April 2010)

Bridge Builder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloW^^ (19. April 2010)

trespasser


----------



## PixelSign (19. April 2010)

für mich ganz klar die half life 2 engine. damit lässt sich heute sogar noch einiges machen und damals war es schon ne klasse für sich.


----------



## Fl_o (19. April 2010)

Half Life 2 
Counter Strike Source ?!

Sacred 2 hat mir mit den wettereffeckten Spaß gemacht, zumal die Kampfeffeckte um einiges besser rüberkamen mit aktivierter Physik..

In "erringerung" dank Physik ist mir sonst nur noch Batman Arkham Asylum geblieben


----------



## Bu11et (19. April 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar die half life 2 engine. damit lässt sich heute sogar noch einiges machen und damals war es schon ne klasse für sich.



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Die Gravity-Gun hat, meiner Meinung, eines "Zeitalter" entfacht. Es gab nichts vergleichbares und macht Heute immer noch Spaß .


----------



## DAEF13 (19. April 2010)

PHUN  Phun - 2D physics sandbox - Home


----------



## Two-Face (19. April 2010)

1. _Crysis_
2. _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_
3. _Stranglehold_
4. _F.E.A.R._
5. _Half-Life 2_
6. _Warmonger_
7. _CellFactor_
8. _Age of Empires 3_
9. _Red Faction_-Reihe
10. _Company of Heroes_
11. _Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter_-Reihe


----------



## Anakonda (19. April 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen! Die Gravity-Gun hat, meiner Meinung, eines "Zeitalter" entfacht. Es gab nichts vergleichbares und macht Heute immer noch Spaß .





Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. havok-engine ist top


----------



## kress (19. April 2010)

Hab zur Zeit nur ein Spiel mit Havok-engine, das ist Saints Row 2. 
Also, ich weiß, das Spiel ist nich so der Brüller, aber die Physik-Effekte sind noch ziemlich schlecht dort.

Ja HL 2 Engine (Source-Engine?) ist gut durch die Gravity Gun und der Bridge Builder (afaik heißt der Pontifex) ist auch gut.


----------



## BigBoymann (19. April 2010)

Bad Company 2, ob die Destruction 2.0 Engine jetzt über Physik berechnet wird oder nicht, die Effekte sind klasse und läuten meiner Meinung nach, ein neues Zeitalter ein. Denn noch nie war ein Spiel so beeinflussbar über zerstörbare Objekte.


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. April 2010)

Hl2 ; )

@Badboxmann

Schonmal Red Faction gespielt. Aber ich fidn kein neues "Zeitalter" es ist ein Nettes Feature aber dafür stimmen bei Bc andere sachen nicht ab Trotzdem ein Top spiel.


----------



## Two-Face (19. April 2010)

_Half-Life 2_ basiert auf der Source-Engine, in welcher die Havok-Engine integriert ist.


----------



## tigra456 (19. April 2010)

Cryostasis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Batman Arkham Asylum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seiender (19. April 2010)

Mir gefällt Flatout 2 (Rennspiel) ganz gut,macht ech fun.


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2010)

Ghost Recon Adwanced Warfighter. Mit dem neuen Treiber macht das spielen noch mehr spaß.


----------



## gariman (19. April 2010)

Ganz klar, Dead o Alive Xtreme Beachvolleyball auf der xBox 360, habe noch nie eine realistischere Physik gesehen xD. Ne mal im ernst, finde die Physik in Crysis schon verdammt gut.


----------



## VNSR (19. April 2010)

Was mich auch fasziniert hat, ist die Physik in Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Krammer (19. April 2010)

Star Wars the Force Unleashed mit der Havok.


----------



## boerigard (19. April 2010)

Crayon Physics Deluxe
Crayon Physics Deluxe

Max and the Magic Marker
Max and the Magic Marker

World of Goo
World of Goo


----------



## Gruselgurke (19. April 2010)

Batman Arkham Asylum und gute Physik? Hab ich was verpasst??
Die paar Physik Effekte kann man sich doch echt schenken...

Also die besten Physik Effekte bietet meiner Meinung nach Crysis. Danach kommt Red Faction: Guerillia und Half-Life 2.


----------



## kaisper (19. April 2010)

Ganz Klar HL2, The Force Unleashed und Crysis. Möglicher weise Arkam Asylum habe ich jedoch nicht gespielt.
NUr wie hier einige auf Bad Company 2 kommen rall ich gar nicht o0 ? Das spiel hat doch außer Ragdoll fast keine Physik effekte ? Ist doch alles irgendwie gescriptet.


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2010)

Ich finde Batman Arkham Asylum, Crysis und Dark Messiah sehr gut , wa smir bei Dark Messiah gut gefallen hat, war dass sich alles was aus Holz ist entzünden lässt.


----------



## Rotax (19. April 2010)

Crysis.


----------



## crackajack (19. April 2010)

World of Goo und Bridge Builder waren super.

Crayon Physics lief imo nicht wirklich sauber, jedenfalls in der Demo, sonst war das natürlich auch interessant.

Alles mit Havoc, Karma, PhysX, Far Cry, Crysis, Doom3, Euphoria war für mich bisher immer alles nur nettes z.t. völlig unnötiges (Die Dosen in GRAW... ) Beiwerk.
Außer seltsamen Breakdanceeinlagen von toten Gegnern blieb da keine Spielszene im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Insanix (19. April 2010)

Half Life 2 und Crysis fand ich am besten!


----------



## Rollora (19. April 2010)

BF-BC2, Söldner, HL2


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. April 2010)

Am prägnantesten Half Life 2, da zuerst als gameplay feature. Bei den meisten spielen fehlt oft der Gameplayfaktor.


----------



## Low (19. April 2010)

Half Life 2


----------



## FloW^^ (19. April 2010)

gibts jetzt eigentlich mittlerweile nen mod, mit dem man ohne so ne doofe physx-extrakarte das spiel "cellfactor" spielen kann? (ich meine sämtliche level und nicht nur die 2, die man ohne physx karte spielen kann)


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2010)

Crysis/Warhead, Half Life 2 und Portal


----------



## snuffcinema (19. April 2010)

Alone in the Dark 5...

Edit: Zerstörbarkeit der Fahrzeuge in "Destruction Derby" für Playstation 1 hat mich damals ziemlich beindruckt, bin mir nur nich ganz sicher ob dass Physik im herkömmlichen Sinne war.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. April 2010)

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic hatte richtig gute Physik.


----------



## Homoioteleuton (19. April 2010)

Portal
Crysis
Company of Heroes
Half-Life 2


----------



## Azrael Gamer (19. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. _Crysis_
> 2. _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_




So sehe ich das aber auch   Cryengine 2 und die Engine von BF:BC2 sind einfach der hammer


----------



## Arhey (19. April 2010)

Half Life 2 ganz klar. Damals einzigartig und selbst heute immernoch.
Hat villeicht nicht diese Welt wo alles zerstörbar ist, aber Physik Elemente immernoch genial.


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (19. April 2010)

1. Red Faction Guerrilla
2. Source Engine
3. Grand Theft Auto IV
4. F.E.A.R.
5. Painkiller
6. Phun


----------



## Ahab (19. April 2010)

Mein Favorit ist immernoch Half Life 2. Die Ragdoll Effekte bei den Gegnern sind für mich nach wie vor unerreicht.


----------



## joraku (19. April 2010)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Dark Messiah of Might and Magic hatte richtig gute Physik.



 Wie Gegner und Gegenstände auf Schläge, Tritte und Feuer reagiert haben. Oder auch das Eis.


----------



## thysol (19. April 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Crysis Warhead
Just Cause 2


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2010)

Meine Favoriten sind Garrys Mod (HL²) und Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## mixxed_up (19. April 2010)

Crysis + Crysis Warhead!
Meine Schatzis ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. April 2010)

Half Life 2 fand ich damals toll. in letzter zeit hat mich the force unleashed am meisten beeindruckt, das metall-in-echtzeit-verbiegen etc. gabs in der form noch in keinem anderen pc-spiel.


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. April 2010)

Bei mir geht nix über Crysis. 

Habe dafür extra ein kleines Video gemacht...
Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr es euch mal anschaut und bewertet. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1300" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yG3B64JlnDE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yG3B64JlnDE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1300" height="765"></embed></object>


----------



## TheOnLY (19. April 2010)

Mir is eig garnich so wichtig ob die pysik in einem Spiel realistisch ist, so dass z.B. alles kapput geht... Mir sind so Details wie Stoffe und die Genauigkeit viel wichtiger
1. Sourceengine Spiele
2. warmonger: reines mp Spiel  allerdings nur auf Nvidea Karten gut spielbar. hab mit Meiner hd4770 und p2 955 15 - 20fps 
3. Mirros Edge
4. Crysis
5. BF BC2


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2010)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> 1. Sourceengine Spiele


Vergiss' nicht, dass nicht die Sourceengine in eben jenen Spielen für die Physik verantwortlich ist, sondern die integrierte Havok-Engine.

Und wer sich an den enorm beeindruckenden Zerstörungseffekten in _Half-Life 2: Episode 2_ erfreut, dem sei gesagt, dass dies nur im Spiel abgespielte Videos waren.



TheOnLY schrieb:


> 2. warmonger: reines mp Spiel  allerdings nur auf Nvidea Karten gut spielbar. hab mit Meiner hd4770 und p2 955 15 - 20fps


Das ist auch nicht ganz richtig, es läuft nur mit einen Physik-Beschleiniger flüssg - das hat absolut nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun. Bei mir läufts völlig problemlos, allerdings nur solange ich die Ageia-Karte aktiviert habe - ist die deaktivert, ist die CPU mit den Physikeffekten hoffnungslos überfordert und ruckelt wie sau - dann nützt auch eine Nvidia-Karte nichts, wenn die GPU-PhysX deaktiviert ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vergiss' nicht, dass nicht die Sourceengine in eben jenen Spielen für die Physik verantwortlich ist, sondern die integrierte Havok-Engine.
> 
> Und wer sich an den enorm beeindruckenden Zerstörungseffekten in _Half-Life 2: Episode 2_ erfreut, dem sei gesagt, dass dies nur im Spiel abgespielte Videos waren.



1. Havok ftw!
2. Fail!


----------



## ATI fan (21. April 2010)

1. Crysis
2. Crysis Warhead
3. Crysis wars
4. GTA 4 (auch wenn es teilweise fehlerhaft ist, aber auf Konsolen sehr real)
5. Battlefield BC 2
6. Grid bis Dirt 2

Also Crysis ist ohne PhysX oder Havok noch immer einer der Besten. Rauch, Partikel, Windeffekte sind Legendär.

Edit. das Video da oben ist cool und das Ende mit 2666 war der Witz des jahres, alle wissen doch vor dem Jahr 3000 geht da nix. Die wollen ja dann die Unreal Engine 20 Einbauen.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (27. April 2010)

An dieser Stelle schon mal besten Dank für die Anregungen. Bei nächster Gelegenheit prüfen wir unser Physik-Special auf eure Vorschläge.


----------

